# Where is the bathroom?



## ceann-feachd

Where is the bathroom? I can't think of many questions more important than that. How do you say it in your language?

In Gaelic:
Càit' a bheil an taigh beag?


----------



## hisashi

in BRAZILIAN portuguese:
Aonde é o banheiro?

edited: sorry, i forgot to put brazilian


----------



## la reine victoria

ceann-feachd said:
			
		

> Where is the bathroom? I can't think of many questions more important than that. How do you say it in your language?
> 
> In Gaelic:
> Càit' a bheil an taigh beag?


 
Hello Ceann-feachd.

Welcome to the forums.  In the UK we use many different bathroom related expressions.

In a restaurant or bar we say, '*Where are the toilets please?'*

In a private house - *'May I use your loo, please?'*

Asking someone in a public place which you are not familliar with - *'Please can you tell me where the nearest public toilets (or lavatories) are?'*

This thread you have started will receive many replies.  I can feel it in my water .

I'm interested to read your are studying Icelandic, Gaelic and German.  What a choice!

Please ler us know what your signature is in English.

Best wishes,
La Reine V


----------



## ceann-feachd

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Hello Ceann-feachd.
> 
> Welcome to the forums.  In the UK we use many different bathroom related expressions.
> 
> In a restaurant or bar we say, '*Where are the toilets please?'*
> 
> In a private house - *'May I use your loo, please?'*
> 
> Asking someone in a public place which you are not familliar with - *'Please can you tell me where the nearest public toilets (or lavatories) are?'*
> 
> This thread you have started will receive many replies.  I can feel it in my water .
> 
> I'm interested to read your are studying Icelandic, Gaelic and German.  What a choice!
> 
> Please ler us know what your signature is in English.
> 
> Best wishes,
> La Reine V



Thanks for the welcome. 
_Bi toilichte nuair a tha beatha agad, oir bidh tu marbh airson tìde fhada.
_Litterally means, _Be happy while you have life, because you will be dead for a long time._


----------



## Outsider

hisashi said:
			
		

> in Brazilian portuguese:
> Aonde é o banheiro?


In European Portuguese: "Onde é/fica o quarto de banho?" or "Onde é/fica a casa de banho?" 
Also used, sometimes: "Onde são/ficam os sanitários?", "Onde são/ficam os lavabos?", "Onde é/fica o WC?"


----------



## Islendingurinn

Icelandic:
Hvar er baðherbergið?


----------



## Vanda

hisashi said:
			
		

> in Brazilian Portuguese:
> *Onde *é o banheiro?


or : Onde fica o banheiro?


----------



## qqqq

*In Catalan:* _On és el lavabo?_ / _On són els serveis?_.


----------



## Jana337

Czech: Kde jsou toalety?

Jana


----------



## DeeDee

Spanish: Dònde està el baño?


----------



## Schibetta

in swedish: Vart är badrummet?


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

Wo ist das Bad? (= bathroom in a house or apartment)
Wo ist das Badezimmer? (same as above, just formal)
Wo ist die Toilette? (= lavatory/AE meaning of "bathroom")


----------



## Ilmo

Schibetta said:
			
		

> in swedish: Vart är badrummet?


 
Correction: Var är toaletten?
Or: Var ligger toan?
Actually, the person asking where is the bathroom does not want to take a bath or shower but to do something else


----------



## Ilmo

Finnish, normally:
Missä on vessa?
Missä on veesee?

But if you really want to take a bath or shower:
Missä on kylpyhuone?


----------



## annettehola

Dansk:1) Hvor er badevaerelset? (Where is the bathroom?) 2) Hvor er toilettet? (Where is the toilet?) 3) Hvor er lokummet? (SLANG) 4) Hvor er det lille hus? (Where is the small house? Reason: The toilet used to be outside in a small shed.)
Annette


----------



## Agnès E.

French : 

*Où est la salle de bains, s'il-vous-plaît ?* (for the bathroom)
*Où sont les toilettes, s'il-vous-plaît ?* (for the toilets, in public premises)
*Puis-je utiliser vos toilettes, s'il-vous-plaît ?* (for the toilets, in some people's home)


----------



## cyanista

Russian:

*Где здесь (поблизости) туалет, не подскажете? 
*
_(Gdje zdjes (pablIzasti) tualjEt, ne padskAzhetje?)

_


----------



## Lancel0t

Filipino:


Saan dito ang kubeta/palikuran?


----------



## nitad54448

Romanian : Unde este baia ?


----------



## Rich696

I'm surprised nobody had given the colloquial yet.  In Britain and Ireland, and particularly amongst kids, one more often than not hears (excuse the crudity):

Where are the bogs? <<<Most common.
Where's the bog/crapper/piss-pot/shitter/shithouse/shithole/John/Kermit (Cockney rhyming slang: Kermit the Frog = bog = toilet!)/crap-basket?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Outsider said:
			
		

> Onde é/fica o WC?"


Hey Outsider.  What does "WC" stand for?  I've seen it before but I forgot what it meant.  Thanks.

Chris


----------



## mambo_italiano

nitad54448 said:
			
		

> Romanian : Unde este baia ?


 
or you could say " Unde-i buda/WC-ul?" haha but that really really informal lol...
if you wanna say it formal it goes like this: "Unde este toaleta?" or "Unde as putea gasi o toaleta?"   

and Happy New Year everyone!!!


----------



## mambo_italiano

*W.C. stands for: water closet  *

*Romanians are so smart! hehe....but i was wondering....why did they choose two english words to make an Romanian acronym? English people haven't heard of it (i guess?)  *


----------



## frequency

mambo_italiano said:
			
		

> *W.C. stands for: water closet *


 
nice  yes we Japanese call bathroom as W.C. but it's getting rare these days.
Instead, Toire = toilet, Japanese-English?
So we say _Toire wa doko desuka?_


----------



## Chriszinho85

mambo_italiano said:
			
		

> *W.C. stands for: water closet  *
> *English people haven't heard of it (i guess?)  *


Thanks Mambo Italiano. W.C. is not an acronym used here in the US, at least not in the region where I live. It probably came from British English. What's interesting is that in the Philippines, CR is a common acronym used to refer to the bathroom. It stands for "comfort room."


----------



## Ilmo

mambo_italiano said:
			
		

> *W.C. stands for: water closet  *
> 
> *Romanians are so smart! hehe....but i was wondering....why did they choose two english words to make an Romanian acronym? English people haven't heard of it (i guess?)  *


 
WC is used in Finland, too, and at least my English-Finnish dictionary recognizes the acronym.
They still use only the dry type of "C" in Italy? Of course, we use that, too, in countryside, and the we call it "wood-C" or written in Finnish "puusee".


----------



## Whodunit

Ilmo said:
			
		

> WC is used in Finland, too, and at least my English-Finnish dictionary recognizes the acronym.


 
In German, we use WC, too, and everyone knows that it is derived from English "water closet". However, notice that "Wo ist das WC?" (= Where's the _W.C._?) is kind of elevated language, and not at all colloquial.


----------



## Agnès E.

It is a popular (not formal) phrase in French! But we use the plural. I must add this is becoming old-fashioned as well, i.e. teenagers and children don't say it at all.

- Où sont les WC ?


----------



## KingSix

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In German, we use WC, too, and everyone knows that it is derived from English "water closet". However, notice that "Wo ist das WC?" (= Where's the _W.C._?) is kind of elevated language, and not at all colloquial.


 
The same as in Dutch although we use in Flanders toilet more often (pronounced "twalet", as in French), then wc.

"Waar is het toilet?" / "Waar is het wc?" = Where is the toilet/wc).

The phrase "Were is the bathroom?" in Dutch: "Waar is de badkamer?", is not so frequently used.


----------



## Le Pamplemousse

Latin: Ubi latrina est?


----------



## TheCollector

Ciao!
In Italian : 
Dov'è il bagno ?


----------



## Whodunit

In Arabic (this is just a suggestion from a learner; corrections are much appreciated):

أين المراحيض؟ (ayna al-maraa'heed?)

ee = as in b*ee*
aa = almost as in f*a*ther
h = strongly apirated h, between English h in *h*elp and Scottish "ch" as in lo*ch*.
' = emphasis on last syllable

But wait for confirmation.


----------



## cyrille2188

More colloquially in Tagalog: 

Familiar: Nasaan ba ang CR nyo? (As stated above CR=Comfort Room)
Formal: Nasaan po ba ang CR nyo?

In English (In New Jersey at least)

Where is the washroom?
Where is the lavatory?
Where is the men's(women's) room?

But I hear "Where is the bathroom" the most.


----------



## You little ripper!

Australians say, "Where's the dunny?" or "Where's the John?"


----------



## angeluomo

Hungarian:

*Hol van* a *WC*?

*férfi* *WC*  = men's room
*női* *WC*  = ladies' room


----------



## la reine victoria

35 posts to this thread.

A garden is a lovesome thing, God wot!
Are we not a lavatorial lot!

(Apologies to Thomas Edward Brown)


----------



## cherine

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In Arabic
> أين المراحيض؟ (ayna al-maraa'heed?)


 
What you say is fine, just a bit too formal (i actually smiled when i read it)
the word maraa'heed can be found on some public WC. It's a standard language, hence not really "said", rather written.
The WC is also used, it's international and understood by everyone.
In Egypt we say hammaam and sometimes even toilette (pronounced in different ways according to people's level of education)
فين الحمام fein el-hammaam (where's the toilet)
فين التواليت fein el-toilet (where's the toilet)
ممكن استخدم الحمام / التواليت momkin astakhdim el-hammaam/el-toilet (can I use your bathroom)
Other Arabic countries may of course use different expressions, I hope other arabic native foreros would come and share their knowledge here.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:
*?איפה/היכן השירותים* (_eifo/heichan ha-sherutim_)


----------



## gorbatzjov

Dutch: "waar is het toilet, alstublieft" or "waar is de WC, alstublieft" (WC being pronounced as /waysay/)
Español (España): "Dónde están los servicios, por favor?" (el baño is only  to be used when you're familiar with a person)


----------



## nestornev

In Greek we say: " πού είναι η τουαλέτα;"


----------



## broasca

nitad54448 said:
			
		

> Romanian : Unde este baia ?


 
I think *Unde este o toaleta?* sounds better. You can't say *baia* when you're referring to a public bathroom.


----------



## Dalian

Chinese:
厕所在哪儿？(ce suo zai nar?)
or
哪儿有厕所？(nar you ce suo?)


----------



## alvarezp

DeeDee said:
			
		

> Spanish: Dònde està el baño?



If you are not sure wether there is a bathroom or not nearby you ask where is a bathroom like this: "Dónde hay un baño?"


----------



## bjervell

In Norwegian:
* Hvor er badet? (bad = bathroom)
* Hvor er toalettet (toalett = toilet. Sounds somewhat formal, but is what I would choose to ask someone I don't know well for the location of their toilet)
* Hvor er doen? (do = toilet. A rather informal phrase as I see it. Used among friends and family)

As for WC, you can often see it on signs in Norway, but it is rarely used orally.


----------



## elroy

cherine said:
			
		

> What you say is fine, just a bit too formal (i actually smiled when i read it)
> the word maraa'heed can be found on some public WC. It's a standard language, hence not really "said", rather written.
> The WC is also used, it's international and understood by everyone.
> In Egypt we say hammaam and sometimes even toilette (pronounced in different ways according to people's level of education)
> فين الحمام fein el-hammaam (where's the toilet)
> فين التواليت fein el-toilet (where's the toilet)
> ممكن استخدم الحمام / التواليت momkin astakhdim el-hammaam/el-toilet (can I use your bathroom)
> Other Arabic countries may of course use different expressions, I hope other arabic native foreros would come and share their knowledge here.


 
Here are the Palestinian equivalents of the expressions you suggest:

وين الحمام _(wen il-hammaam)_
(Some people say "fen" as well.)

وين التواليت _(wen it-twalet)_
(Again, "fen" is also possible)

The last one is the same _(pronounced "mumken astakhdem il-hammaam)_ but it's more common to say استعمل _(asta'mel)_ instead of استخدم.


----------



## Su young

Korean : 화장실이 어디에요?

Wha Jang sil e a di e yo?


----------



## nsv

What about som pronouncation aid? Especially the eastern languages with all their consonants.

And forresten, Annette, it is 'badeværelse' not 'badevaerelse' (ALT+0230).

NSV


----------



## annettehola

Det er sandt, Niels! Damn me! I can't get that tab working!!
It is exactly as Niels says: Badeværelse.
IT WORKS!!!  IT WORKS!!!!
Thanks, Niels!!
Thanks!!
Annette


----------



## cestefi

dutch
waar is het toilet/de WC (where is the toilet?)
waar is de badkamer (where is the bathroom?)


----------



## irisheyes0583

*Español/Spanish*: ¿Dónde está el baño? / Dónde están los servicios?
 *Português Brasileiro/Brazilian Portuguese*: Onde é o banheiro? / Onde fica o banheiro?
 *Português Europeu/European Portuguese*: Onde é/fica o quarto de banho?
 *Français/French*: Où sont les toilettes, s'il-vous-plaît?
 *Italiano/Italian*: Dov'è il bagno ?
 *Deutsch/German*: Wo ist die Toilette?
 *Latin*: Ubi latrina est?

EDIT: Aha! Of course there was a previous thread like this...


----------



## Pivra

Thai

สุขาอยู่ที่ไหนหรือครับ(คะ female)

Sukha Yu Ti Nai Reau Krab (Ka female)


----------



## DILETANTE

Entra una señora a un bar y se dirige a un señor que estaba parado junto a la barra diciendo:
-¿El tocador de damas, por favor?
A lo cual el hombre respondió:
-¡Para servirle!

Tras la anecdota con juego de palabras, una forma antigua pero elegante en español es preguntar "¿Donde está el tocador?"
Saludos.


----------



## Roshini

In Malay would be ..... Di manakah bilik air?

Di manakah - where
Bilik air - bathroom


----------



## macta123

In Hindi - Sauchalay (toilet) kahan hain ?
(But in cities) - Toillet kahan hain ?


In Malayalam - Kakuss' (toilet) evedeya?
Kulimuri (bathroom) evedeya?


----------



## eMurray

Lancel0t said:
			
		

> Filipino:
> 
> 
> Saan dito ang kubeta/palikuran?


 
Correctionhillipino not Filipino.
TTFN! Hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## ¿Qué?

In Dutch: Waar de badkamers is?


----------



## ¿Qué?

Spanish: ¿Dónde está el cuarto de baño?
French: Où est la salle de bains?
German: Wo ist das Badezimmer?


----------



## Ilmo

¿Qué? said:
			
		

> Spanish: ¿Dónde está el cuarto de baño?
> French: Où est la salle de bains?
> German: Wo ist das Badezimmer?


 
Please read the earlier posts of the thread first. There is no reason to repeat the same expressions. For instance the spanish traduction was in the post number 10 and after that was thé german traduction, etc. Look the following copies!

Spanish: Dònde està el baño?

Wo ist das Bad? (= bathroom in a house or apartment)
Wo ist das Badezimmer? (same as above, just formal)
Wo ist die Toilette? (= lavatory/AE meaning of "bathroom")


----------



## zyxyoo

In Welsh:

Ble mae'r toiled?


----------



## ¿Qué?

Very sorry Ilmo. I just wanted to cooperate in this one.

Sorry!
¿Qué?


----------



## Whodunit

¿Qué? said:
			
		

> I've done a little extra research and here is what I found:
> 
> Esperanto: _Kie estas la necesejo?_
> Slovak: _Kde je?_
> Low Saxon: _wo is dat bad?_
> Hungarian: _Hol van a mosdó?_
> Breton: _pelec'h emañ ar sal dour ?_


 
In red: "Kde je" means "Where is?", the subject is missing! 
In blue: I'd capitalize "Bad", since this is the correct German spelling.


----------



## elroy

¿Qué? said:
			
		

> In Dutch: Waar de badkamers is?


 
This is incorrect.

In Dutch, the verb comes directly after the opening question word.  Also, the word is "badkamer," without an "s."

*Waar is de badkamer?* is the correct sentence.

If you are not certain of an answer, please say so.


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

In bengali transliterated:

  1.GosolkhaanaaTaa(muslim version using the arabic word gosol for bath) kothaai? OR

  2. SnaanghorTaa(Hindu/original bengali version using snaan derived from sanskrit for bath) kothaai?


----------



## annettehola

It is the same in Czech: "Kde je"? means literally "Where is" but, Whodunnit, it can actually also mean - in a literal English translation - "Where is it"? In daily speech it is alright in Czech to use just these two words and no extra object because "je", as you will know, is the third person singular of the verb to be = "být." And so, if the context is clear and we know what we are talking about - in this case the bathroom - is is not required to add the object in Czech. If you want to say the whole sentence, this could be in Czech:"Kde jsou toalety?", fx. There are other possibilities; too.

Annette


----------



## ¿Qué?

I deleted the previous post. Thank you whodunnit and elroy for pointing that out.   I couldn't delete the Dutch one because of the option not appearing.


----------



## linguist786

Gujarati:

"Toilet kayyaa che?" OR
"Toilet ke baaju aiwoo che?" (Which way is the toilets?)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Farsi:

Tushnobah koojah ustun?


----------



## vince

Cantonese (spoken in Hong Kong and some parts of southern China):
廁所喺邊度?


----------



## optimistique

elroy said:
			
		

> This is incorrect.
> 
> In Dutch, the verb comes directly after the opening question word.  Also, the word is "badkamer," without an "s."
> 
> *Waar is de badkamer?* is the correct sentence.



True! 
I would like to add, just to make sure, that you would only use this if you wanted to go to the real bathroom, so where you shower and take a bath. 
For the American bathroom (the WC/toilet), you use the sentences already posted in this thread.


----------



## Megami_21

Spanish - Donde el bano
Italian - Che un bano


----------



## vince

Canadian usages:

In general we say: "Where are the washrooms?" or "Where is the washroom?" if it's a house

"Where is the bathroom?" is interchangeable with washroom, but I think might be slightly less formal. We usually don't mean "where one bathes" when we say it unless it is not obvious what is meant.

"Where are the restrooms?" are for public washrooms.

In Canada we don't use terms like "loo" or "water closet". I've heard "John" sometimes, as a very informal word.




			
				Megami_21 said:
			
		

> donde el bano
> che un bano


 
Are you sure???? the sentences you put are missing the main verb, and doesn't "dove" mean where in Italian?


----------



## illerdi

In basque we say:

non daude komunak, mesedez?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Megami_21 said:
			
		

> Spanish - Donde el bano
> Italian - Che un bano


 
Debe ser "*¿dónde está el baño?*

Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## ireney

well, nestornev has already given the most used phrase we use which I will just transliterate phonetically and add some less frequently used ones

(i as in ink, e as in elephant, a as in apple)
Pou ine i toualeta?
Pou ine to banio?
Pou ine to W.C. ? (interestingly enough (or not), while public places have a nice big "WC" sign on their toiletes, WC is used when talking about houses, for a really small, secondary bathroom)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Pashto:

*Tushnob chirta dah?*

Saludos y Suerte
*Bienvenidos*


----------



## Turuncan

In Turkish:

For the WC: Tuvalet nerede?

For the bath: Banyo nerede?


----------



## Negg

In persian:
dastshoowee kojâst lotfan?
or
twâlet kojâst lotfan?


----------



## Bienvenidos

Negg said:
			
		

> In persian:
> dastshoowee kojâst lotfan?
> or
> twâlet kojâst lotfan?


 
I forgot about that one. Thanks for sharing. 

*Bien*


----------



## chuff

> Romanian : Unde este baia ?


 
I think Romanian also has: *Unde este toaleta?*


----------



## kamome

italiano:
- "dov'è il bagno?"  (familiar, in a friendly house);
- "(scusi), posso usare il bagno/la toilette? dov'è?"  (less familiar, house or somewhere more formal);
- "può indicarmi il bagno/la toilette, per favore?"  (let's say in a PUBLIC situation);
- "prego, può indicarmi le toilettes pubbliche più vicine?"  (let's say TOURISTIC, in a road/outside situation).

かもめ


----------



## belano75

As well as the other options given previously, in Spanish from Spain we also say:

¿Dónde está el aseo?

¿Dónde está el water? 
It is vulgar, but very common. Here "water" (pronounced /báter/) means bowl. Only to use in a no formal context.


----------



## Juri

Italian: Dov'e' il bagno? Dove sono le toilettes?
Slovenian: Kje je WC? or stranišče.
Croatian: Gde je klozet?

But I like in USA the"restrooms".


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:
"Gde je kupatilo?" 

Pozdrav!

p.s. sorry if smo already posted it!


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog: 1.) Saan ba ang Paliguan?     In Pilipino: * Saan ang Banyo.?   Note that  bathroom in Tagalog is "Paliguan", In Pilipino "Banyo". While "C.R." is "Palikuran".


----------



## jakubisek

Jana337 said:


> Czech: Kde jsou toalety?
> 
> Jana



This is applicable only in a public place like a restaurant. Like UK "Where are the toalets", or the Iberian "servicios" etc.
Mainly 'cause is asks in plural. If you ask in someone's house, you could ask

Kde je toaleta    (singular), but to me it sounds very formal or posh

The common colloquial (not to be used in VERY formal situations) expression is: 

KDE JE ZÁCHOD?     (Pronounce "Gde ye zaakhot")


----------



## Grefsen

vince said:


> Canadian usages:
> 
> In general we say: "Where are the washrooms?" or "Where is the washroom?" if it's a house
> 
> "Where is the bathroom?" is interchangeable with washroom, but I think might be slightly less formal. We usually don't mean "where one bathes" when we say it unless it is not obvious what is meant.
> 
> "Where are the restrooms?" are for public washrooms.
> 
> In Canada we don't use terms like "loo" or "water closet". I've heard "John" sometimes, as a very informal word.


Here in Southern California I rarely ever hear anyone call a bathroom a washroom.   If I'm at a restaurant I would ask "Where is the restroom?" or more specifically "Where is the men's restroom?"  If I was at someone's home I would ask "Where is the bathroom?"


----------



## Youngfun

Juri said:


> Dove sono le toilettes?


In Rome, the French loanword _toilette_ is singular.

Dov'è il bagno? / Dove sta il bagno?
Dov'è la toilette? / Dove sta la toilette?

"Sta" instead of "è" is common in Central and Southern Italy, but to me "è" sounds somewhat more polite, I usually use "è" when talking with strangers.

Chinese:
洗手间在哪儿？

洗手间 is more polite than 厕所, given in previous posts.


----------



## puny_god

I told myself that if I cannot learn a lot of languages in my lifetime, I would at least learn 3 important phrases:
Hello
Thank you
Where is the toilet?


Japanese:　お手洗いはどこですか？ (otearai wa doko desuka?)
トイレはどこですか？(toire wa doko desu ka?)
I would, of course, start with saying "Sumimasen" (excuse me)

Just a bit of trivia: there is a made up holiday in Japan called Toilet Day and it falls on November 10. Apparently, it was made up by toilet manufacturers to help promote their products. 



Agnès E. said:


> French :
> 
> *Où est la salle de bains, s'il-vous-plaît ?* (for the bathroom)
> *Où sont les toilettes, s'il-vous-plaît ?* (for the toilets, in public premises)
> *Puis-je utiliser vos toilettes, s'il-vous-plaît ?* (for the toilets, in some people's home)


I have not learned the last one so thanks for this, Agnes!


----------



## Sempervirens

ceann-feachd said:


> Where is the bathroom? I can't think of many questions more important than that. How do you say it in your language?
> 
> In Gaelic:
> Càit' a bheil an taigh beag?



Ciao! Direi che c'è un bell'assortimento di espressioni! Spesso sono condizionato dal posto, dalle persone alle quali rivolgo la domanda, e non ultimo dal tipo di '' locale'' che cerco. Ma ora diamo il via alla lista e chi può si turi il naso! 

Dove sono *le ritirate*? (Mi ci sono affezionato. Mi capita di usarle alla stazione. La frase e le ritirate); *Il vespasiano *dove lo tieni? (Quando vado in casa di amici); Mi potrebbe gentilmente indicare la strada per *le latrine*? ( Quando sono in vena di parlare); Dov'è *il gabinetto*? ( Tipica richiesta di quelli della mia fascia d'età); Dov'è *la toeletta*? (Rigorosamente quando sono in compagnia della consorte); Dov'è *il cesso*? ( Quando ho la luna di traverso); Accompagnami all'*orinatoio*! ( Quando ho alzato troppo il gomito. Detto ad amici); Fammi strada fino al *pisciatoio*, per favore! ( Richiesta garbatamente rivolta ai soliti amici); Dov'è *la buca*? ( Non quella delle lettere); Vado al *bagno* ma poi ritorno eh!(  Quando sono a casa); C'è *il vasone* o c'è *la buca alla turca*? ( Quando sono in dolorosa apprensione per le emorroidi); Dov'è che ci si può *sciacquare le mani*? ( Quando voglio fare il sofisticato); Scusi, dove sono *i servizi*? ( Quando sono in localini _schicche_) ;Ed altre ancora...


----------



## englishnoob

Indonesian:

"Bolehkah saya kekamar kecil?" 
"Adakah kakus untuk saya buang hajat?"
"Dimana yah WC-Nya?"
"Apa disini ada toilet?"
"Dimana tempat buang air disini?"
"Kamar mandi-Nya boleh saya pinjam?"
"Bolehkah saya kebelakang?" 

For asking where is the bathroom or the toilet.


----------

